# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Telefunken Radio 1953

## Costis Ni

καλημέρα σας!

Μου έδωσαν αυτό το ραδιόφωνο για επισκευή, Τelefunken 2652W. Κουκλί δεν είναι; Το ανοίγω λοιπόν, βλέπω τη φοβερή πατέντα του μάστορα (μια ΕΖ81 καλωδιωμένη στον αέρα, σπασμένη). 




Το καθάρισα, άλλαξα και κάτι πυκνωτές που είχαν πεθάνει, εβαλα και μια δίοδο για ανόρθωση (έχει ημιανώρθωση και χοτ σασσι) μεχρι να έρθει η ΕΖ12, πάιζει μια χαρά, αλλά έχω ερύτηση. Μαζί με το κουμπι γαι το συντονισμό έχει και ενα άλλο, που κι αυτό γυρίζει ενα άλλο κορδονάκι, το οπίο δεν μπορώ μα καταλάβω τι  κάνει. Δεύτερη αντυγα δεν έχει. φαίνεται εδω
 
Αυτό το δεύτερο κουμπί μετακινεί ένα φερρίτη μέσα σ ενα πηνίο από την κατω πλευρά του σασσι. Δεν φαίνεται να κάνει κάτι όταν το γυρίζω.



και το σχηματικο, που η μαμα τελεφουνκεν μεχει βάλει μέσα απο το καπάκι



καμμια άποψη;

----------


## mpex2006km

OFTOPIC 

Μια ερώτηση. Αυτά τα άσπρα μεγάλα πράγματα ανάμεσα στις λάμπες τι είναι?

OFTOPIC

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> καλημέρα σας!
> 
> Μου έδωσαν αυτό το ραδιόφωνο για επισκευή, Τelefunken 2652W. Κουκλί δεν είναι; Το ανοίγω λοιπόν, βλέπω τη φοβερή πατέντα του μάστορα (μια ΕΖ81 καλωδιωμένη στον αέρα, σπασμένη). 
> Το καθάρισα, άλλαξα και κάτι πυκνωτές που είχαν πεθάνει, εβαλα και μια δίοδο για ανόρθωση (έχει ημιανώρθωση και χοτ σασσι) μεχρι να έρθει η ΕΖ12, πάιζει μια χαρά, αλλά έχω ερύτηση. Μαζί με το κουμπι γαι το συντονισμό έχει και ενα άλλο, που κι αυτό γυρίζει ενα άλλο κορδονάκι, το οπίο δεν μπορώ μα καταλάβω τι  κάνει. Δεύτερη αντυγα δεν έχει. φαίνεται εδω
> 
> *Αυτό το δεύτερο κουμπί μετακινεί ένα φερρίτη μέσα σ ενα πηνίο από την κατω πλευρά του σασσι.* Δεν φαίνεται να κάνει κάτι όταν το γυρίζω.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Υποθέτω μικρομετρικό για βραχέα, έχεις το σχέδιο

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> OFTOPIC 
> 
> Μια ερώτηση. Αυτά τα άσπρα μεγάλα πράγματα ανάμεσα στις λάμπες τι είναι?
> 
> OFTOPIC



Ενδιάμεσες συχνότητες και ηλεκτρολυτικός δεξιά.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Υποθέτω μικρομετρικό για βραχέα, έχεις το σχέδιο


Το σχέδιο το έχω, αλλά βλέπω πολλά μεταβλητά πηνια και δεν ξέρω ποιό απ όλα είναι. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι όταν το γύρισα βραχέα δεν άκουσα και τίποτα, δεν έχω κεραία. Να βάλω ένα απλό καλώδιο για κεραία, θα πιάσει κανένα σταθμό ; Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Υποθέτω μικρομετρικό για βραχέα, έχεις το σχέδιο


Το σχέδιο το έχω, αλλά βλέπω πολλά μεταβλητά πηνια και δεν ξέρω ποιό απ όλα είναι. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι όταν το γύρισα βραχέα δεν άκουσα και τίποτα, δεν έχω κεραία. Να βάλω ένα απλό καλώδιο για κεραία, θα πιάσει κανένα σταθμό ; Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## Costis Ni

Επίσης, θα ήθελα να μάθω πως μπορώ να ρυθμίσω τη μέση συχνοτητα κλπ. Παλμογράφο έχω, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα πως γινεται και τί αλλο χρειαζεται. Είναι κάτι που θα ήθελα να μάθω, κάθε πληροφορία δεκτή!

Από πάνω φαίνεται καλύτερα

----------


## Thanos10

Εφοσον το ραδιοφωνο παιζει σωστα μην πειραξεις τα πηνια μεσης συχνοτητας.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Εφοσον το ραδιοφωνο παιζει σωστα μην πειραξεις τα πηνια μεσης συχνοτητας.


Καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό σου, σωστά φαίνεται να παίζει, αλλά το θέμα είναι να μαθουμε και τίποτα. Γι αυτό είμαι εδώ για να μάθω από αυτούς που γνωρίζουν. Εψαξα για αυτό το θέμα στο φόρουμ εδώ αλλα και αλλού, και πουθενά δε βρήκα πώς γίνεται αυτή η εργασία. Είναι μαγική τέχνη; :P

Κανενα λινκ κανένας;;;;

----------


## Thanos10

Εκτος απο τον παλμογραφο θες και γεννητρια υψηλων συχνοτητων αλλα και γνωσεις στο θεμα αυτο που ειναι δυσκολη δουλεια,για μενα μην πειραξεις τιποτα γιατι μπορεις να χαλασεις το συντονισμο του δεκτη.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Για ρύθμιση βαθμίδων Μ.Σ. χρειάζεσαι βομπουλέιτορ (συνδυασμός γεννήτριας σάρωσης-παλμογράφου).
Για απλή ευθυγράμμιση γεννήτρια.
Θα σου έλεγα να καθαρίσης τις επαφές του μεταγωγικού διακόπτη πρώτα.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Εκτος απο τον παλμογραφο θες και γεννητρια υψηλων συχνοτητων αλλα και γνωσεις στο θεμα αυτο που ειναι δυσκολη δουλεια,για μενα μην πειραξεις τιποτα γιατι μπορεις να χαλασεις το συντονισμο του δεκτη.


ΟΚ. Μέχρι ποιά συχνότητα να ανεβαίνει η γεννήτρια;

----------


## Panoss

> Επίσης, θα ήθελα να μάθω πως μπορώ να ρυθμίσω τη μέση συχνοτητα κλπ. Παλμογράφο έχω, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα πως γινεται και τί αλλο χρειαζεται. Είναι κάτι που θα ήθελα να μάθω, κάθε πληροφορία δεκτή!
> 
> Από πάνω φαίνεται καλύτερα


Για κοίτα εδώ.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Για κοίτα εδώ.


Αχααα αυτό έψαχνα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Πα να βρω μια γεννήτρια στουσ 500χιλιόκυκλους τώρα....

----------


## johnnkast

Κωστα...κα' αρχην καλοριζικο !!!...η κατασταση απ' οτι βλεπω ειναι αριστη!!!.....Τα πηνια μεσης συχνοτητας  δεν τα πειραζεις...Οπως ανεφερε πολυ σωστα ο Θανος χρειαζεται πολυ εξειδικευμενο εξοπλισμο για να τα "πειραξεις"...εκτος απο γεννητρια sweep marker..θα χρειαστεις παλμογραφο που θα συγχρονιζεται με τη γεννητρια για να "ευθυγραμμισεις" το συστημα μεσης συχνοτητας.....πρεπει βασει σχεδιου να ξερεις ακριβως το καθε πηνιο ποιο τμημα της καμπυλης if επηρεαζει...και τα πηνια αυτα ρυθμιζονται και απο πανω και απο κατω..ειναι διπλά...Αν εχει κερι πανω στα φεριτακια και δεν μπηκε "χερι" μαστορα,ειναι κριμα να το χαλασεις, κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη θα το βεβηλωσεις αυτο το εργο τεχνης....Φροντισε να αλλαξεις τους ηλεκτρολυτικους -εαν ειναι αλλοιωμενοι- ψαξε για τις λαμπες και κυριως την φωρατρια και την τελικη του ηχου...και αν μπορεις σκαναρισε καλυτερα το σχεδιο και διατηρησε το ως "κορην οφθαλμου ".....Βαλε κεραια και ψαξε στα βραχεα (KW -SW) στα 31m να πιασεις το BBC!!!....που εκπεμπει ακομα...επισης για λιγοτερα παρασιτα κλεισε οποια λαμπρα φθοριου εχεις εκει κοντα.........Καλες ακροασεις!!!!

----------


## Costis Ni

Ευχαιστώ φίλε Γιάννη αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ειναι δικό μου, μου το φερε ενας φίλος μου και είναι των προγόνων της γυναίκας του. Δεν πειράζει, έχει ο πατέρας μου καμμια δεκαριά ακόμα στα Χανιά. 

Εντάξει, και απ το σχηματικό φαίνονται οτι ρυθμίζονται από 2 πλευρές τα πηνία της μέσης. Τ'αφήνω λοιπόν...

Οι λυχνίες είναι όλες εντάξει νομίζω, η τουλάχιστον δεν κάνουν θορύβους όταν τις χτυπήσω την ώρα που δουλεύει (όπως έκανε ο μπαμπάς). Μόνο η ΕΖ12 έλειπε, και πήρα μια Αν. Γερμανίας απ το ημπεη (60 ευρω η Τελεφούνκεν, ευχαριστώ δε θα πάρω). Πυκνωτές άλλαξα ένα ηλεκτολυτικό που έιχε ξεράσει (εβαλα ενα FRAKO του '70) και το χαρτινο που πήγαινει στην εξόδου γιατί ήταν μια αηδία, μεσα σατ κεριά (έβαλα ένα Mullard του '60). Ο εξομάλυνσης καλός φαίνεται, αλλά θα τον ξεκολλήσω γιατί έχουν ξεφλουδίσει τα καλωδια του και θα τον μετρήσω. Στο RF έχει κατί ωραιότατους ασημί πολυστερίνης, δε τους πειράζω για κανένα λόγο.

Προς το παρόν παίζει δυνατά και καθαρά, έχω καρφώσει στη βάση της ανορθώτριας μια δίοδο. Το μεγάφωνο φαίνεται σε πολύ κατάσταση, δεν τρίζει τίποτα. Το διάγραμμα δείχνει και ενδεικτικές τάσεις, οπότε μόλις έρθει η ΕΖ12 θα μετρήσω όλα τα σημεία να δώ πού βρισκομαι.

Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι 3-4 χάρτινοι πυκνωτές που έχει απο κάτω, καλοί φαινονται αλλα... Θέλετε να ανεβάσω μια φωτό κάτω απ το σασσί να πείτε γνώμη;

----------


## Panoss

Άλλάξέ τους, τους χάρτινους άλλαξέ τους ΟΛΟΥΣ, δεν χρειάζεται να τους εξετάσεις καν.

----------


## p.gabr

καλησπερα 
το ασπρα βαρελακια οπως προανεφεραν και οι αλλοι ειναι οι δυο μτ μεσης συχνοτητας
συνηθως ειναι 455κηζ   ομως αυτοι ειναι 472 το γραφει απανω αλωστε   δηλ τα πηνια 20-21και 24-25
τα πηνια 1,2 - 3,4- 5,6  ειναι της εισοδου κεραιας των τριων ζωνων που λειτουργει
τα πηνια 11-13-15 του τοπικου ταλαντωτη καθως εκει ειναι και το μικρομετρικο ο φεριτης που ανεφερες
για να ρυθμισουμε την μεση ενας τροπος ειναι  να βαλεις  472κηζ με 30%διαμορφωση πλατους  και να παρεις μεγιστη ακουστικη εξοδο αλλα πρεπει να εισαι εμπειρος σε αυτο
ομως αυτος ο τροπος δεν ειναι σωστος απολυτως γιατι ρυθμιζεις για μεγιστη συζευξη χανεις το απαραιτητο badwith kai mporei να εχεις σφυριγματα
ο σωστος τροπος ειναι με swep generator kai  παλμογραφο να βγαλεις την καμπυλη με ευρος διελευσης 9 κηζ

----------


## p.gabr

επισεις ξεχασα  να μετρησεις  τις τασεις και οπωσδηποτε και τις τιμες των αντιστασεων  2-3 θα θελουν αλλαγμα

----------


## Costis Ni

Will do!

Προς το παρόν έχω φέρει 30 μέτρα σύρμα ν απλώσω στο μπαλκόνι να δώ τι θα πιάσω. (Σόκιν ακούστηκε αυτό αλλά τεσπα)

----------


## Thanos10

Μην πειραζεις τιποτα απο τα πηνια ειναι δυσκολο μετα να ευθυγραμισης τον δεκτη 30 μετρα κεραια ειναι πολλα.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Μην πειραζεις τιποτα απο τα πηνια ειναι δυσκολο μετα να ευθυγραμισης τον δεκτη 30 μετρα κεραια ειναι πολλα.


Οκ. Πόσα;

----------


## Thanos10

Εχω και εγω την τρελα με τα ραδιοφωνα σαν κεραια εχω συρμα με μηκος τρια μετρα περιπου και οταν θελω να ακουσω το απλονω και στα τρια ραδιοφωνα που εχω πιανω πολλους σταθμους ειδικα το βραδυ.

----------


## p.gabr

απαντανε στα ποστ κωστα οκ δεν βασταμε ομως κακια
λοιπον επι του θεματος
εαν με τρια μετρα δεν λαμβανει καλα πρεπει να ρυθμισεις τις μεσες
στα ραδιοφωνα το πρωτο πραγμα που καναν τα μαστορια ηταν να χωσουν τα κατσαβιδια εκει
ετσι λοιπον αυτα ειναι πειραγμενα αλλα και απειραχτα να ειναι μετα απο τοσα χρονια θελουν ξανα
πως θα το κανεις
ελενξε πρωτα προσεκτικα εαν γυρνανε τα ρυθμιστικα μπορει να εχουν χρωμα η κολλα
και με το κολλυτηρι ελαφρια ζεστανε και ελευθερωσετα
παρε ενα κατσαβιδι που να εχει μια χαρακια η κολλισε του λιγο ταινια σαν ενδεικτικο
πιασε εναν σταθμο χαμηλο και αρχισε να βιδωνεις τον πρωτο 1 στροφη μετα 2 στροφες εαν δεν παρεις μεταβολη στην ενταση φερτο στην αρχικη θεση και κανε το αντιθετο ξεβιδωνε δηλαδη οσπου βρεις το μεγιστο εχοντασ καταγραψει που ειναι αυτο ωστε να μπορεις να το επαναφερεις στην αρχικη θεση 
κανουμε το ιδιο και απο κατω και μετα το ιδιο στον δευτερο 
με την ρυθμιση της μεσης δεν πειραζουμε την ευθυγραμμιση του δεκτου
ευθυγραμιση ειναι η ρυθμιση  των πηνιων και πυκνωτων RF KAI ΤΟΠΙΚΟΥ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗ ωστε να συμβαδιζουν
ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙΣ
ΑΥΤΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕς ΚΑΤΙ ΡΩΤΑ

----------


## Panoss

> απαντανε στα ποστ κωστα οκ δεν βασταμε ομως κακια
> λοιπον επι του θεματος
> εαν με τρια μετρα δεν λαμβανει καλα πρεπει να ρυθμισεις τις μεσες


'Μεσες'  εννοείς την ενδιάμεση συχνότητα (IF);




> ελενξε πρωτα προσεκτικα εαν γυρνανε τα ρυθμιστικα μπορει να εχουν χρωμα η κολλα


 Ρυθμιστικά τι εννοείς; Τις βίδες των πηνίων; Υποθέτω εννοείς ενός πηνίου, αλλά ποιού;

----------


## jdm

Βασικά πράγματα στον έλεγχο και στην επισκευή ενός παλαιού ραδιοφώνου με λυχνίες:

1)προσεκτικός καθαρισμός [εσωτερικός εξωτερικός]

2)οπτικός έλεγχος, καλωδιώσεις, εξαρτήματα κ.λ.π.

3)έλεγχος ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών ιδιαίτερα του τροφοδοτικού [μπορεί να σκάσουν αν μετά από χρόνια έχουν ξεραθεί]

4)προσεκτικός καθαρισμός ποτενσιόμετρων και μεταγωγών διακοπτών [είναι συνήθως η αιτία που ακούμε θόρυβο στο ηχείο αλλά όχι σταθμούς] 

5)αντικατάσταση όλων των πυκνωτών χάρτου [9 στις 10 περιπτώσεις είναι έξω από την ανοχή]

6)έλεγχος λυχνιών αλλά και των τάσεων της συσκευής με την βοήθεια του σχηματικού 
[αν υπάρχει] 

'Οπως είπαν και οι προηγούμενοι η ρύθμιση της μέσης συχνότητας δεν είναι για να
παίζουμε χωρίς να ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνουμε, γιατί πολύ απλά το ραδιόφωνο δεν πρόκειτε να ξαναλειτουργήσει.
Το κάθε ραδιόφωνο έχει το δικό του τρόπο για να ελεγχεί και να ρυθμιστεί η IF.
[που θα βάλουμε σήμα, τι συχνότητας π.χ 450khz ή 455khz, αν θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε dummyload, με πια σειρά θα ρυθμιστούν τα πηνία κ.λ.π]. Έτσι κάνουμε ότι λέει το service manual και εφόσον έχουμε τα απαραίτητα.
Όσον αφορά την κατασκευή γενήτριας r.f. που σου σύστησαν οι προηγούμενοι, κάνε μια αναζήτηση εδώ με τίτλο γενήτρια r.f. και θα δείς την δικιά μου αντίστοιχη κατασκευή,
και πάνω από όλα προσοχή στις τάσεις γιατί  σ'αυτά τα ραδιόφωνα είναι υψηλές και
πολύ επικίνδυνες.

----------


## Costis Ni

Λοιπόν παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες και τη βοηθεια. 
Μέχρι τώρα έχω κάνει τα εξής 
Αφαίρεση της φοβερής πατέντας του μάστορα από την Αμαλιάδα. Καθάρισμα απο΄σκόνες κλπ. Αφαίρεση του διπλού ηλεκτρολυτικού της τροφοδοσίας (μέτραγε χαμηλά και φοβήθηκα μην ξεράσει οξύ) καιτοποθέτηση 2 καινούργιων κάτω απ το σασσι. Αντικατάσταση 2 άλλυν ηλεκτρολυτικών που είχαν πρασινίσει. 
Παίζει δυνατά και καθαρά, χθές απλωσα κεραία 10 μέτρα εξω, γείωση στο καλοριφέρ και μου φερε μέχρι Ισπανία. Το δεύτερο ρυθμιστικό είναι πραγματικά μικρομετρικό για τα βραχέα, βοηθά πάρα πολύ.
Αυριο θ αλλάξω και 3 χάρτινους πυκνωτές που έχουν μείνει και θα το αφήσω σε αναμονή λυχνίας ανόρθωσης από Γερμανία. 
Δε νομίζω να θέλει ευθυγράμμιση, τι να πω. Ας τ αφήσω για το επόμενο θύμα μου.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι! Θα ακολουθήσουν φωτο κάτω απ το σασσί.

----------


## Costis Ni

> απαντανε στα ποστ κωστα οκ δεν βασταμε ομως κακια
> λοιπον επι του θεματος
> εαν με τρια μετρα δεν λαμβανει καλα πρεπει να ρυθμισεις τις μεσες
> στα ραδιοφωνα το πρωτο πραγμα που καναν τα μαστορια ηταν να χωσουν τα κατσαβιδια εκει
> ετσι λοιπον αυτα ειναι πειραγμενα αλλα και απειραχτα να ειναι μετα απο τοσα χρονια θελουν ξανα
> πως θα το κανεις
> ελενξε πρωτα προσεκτικα εαν γυρνανε τα ρυθμιστικα μπορει να εχουν χρωμα η κολλα
> και με το κολλυτηρι ελαφρια ζεστανε και ελευθερωσετα
> παρε ενα κατσαβιδι που να εχει μια χαρακια η κολλισε του λιγο ταινια σαν ενδεικτικο
> ...


Ποιά κακία καλέ, πλάκα κάνεις; Εδω κάνουν μάθημα τσάμπα!
Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που λές. Η ερώτηση μου είναι, αν ο δέκτης θέλει ευθυγράμμιση, το σύμτωμα είναι να μην "κεντράρει" ακριβώς το στθμό, αλλά να πιάνει κλύτερα λίγο πιό δεξιά ή πιό αριστερα από το "κέντρο" ; Αυτό το 'εχω παρατηρήσει σε οοολατ τλα λαμπάτα παλια ραδιόφωνα (στο συγκεκριμένο όχι!)

----------


## p.gabr

ΛOIΠON NA ΞEKAΘAPIΣOYME ΛIΓO TA ΠPAΓMATA Λεγοντας μεσες ενοουσα σωστα παναγιωτη  τις if και τα ρυθμιστικα τους δηλ τις βιδες που μεταβαλουν τους φεριτες των πηνιων αυτων....
δημητρη αυτα που αναφερς ειναι ο σωστος τροπος επισκευης χωρις καμια αμφιβολια ομως αυτο που ανεφερα προηγουμενως ειναι οτι καλως η κακως ολοι τα εχουν πειραξει γνωστες και μη και δεν γινεται να μην βαλεις και εσυ το κατσαβιδι σου μιλω παντα για τις if
 Tωρα σε σενα κωστα αυτο που λες οτι δεξια αριστερα πιανει καλυτερα οφειλεται στην κακη ρυθμιση της μεσης .εχει συντονιστει στο μεγιστο  και ο συντονισμος ειναι οξυς και χανει τις πλευρικες τωρα για το θεμα της ευθυγραμισης ενουμε οταν η βελονα δειχνει 1400 πχ να ειναι αυτη η συχνοτητα να ειναι ρυθμισμενα τα πηνια rf στο μεγιστο καθως και ο τοπικος ταλαντωτης να βγαζει συχνοτητα 1872κηζ στην δικη σου περιπτωση (δηλ 1400+f της ιf) αυτο βεβαια πρεπει να συμβαινει και στις χαμηλες και στις μεσαιες και στις υψηλες
if.jpgεδω δειχνω προχειρα πως πρεπει να ειναι η καμπυλη της if
στον δικο σου η if απο οτι φανταζομαι πρεπει να ειναι σαν την πρασινη γραμμη  γιαυτο  πιανει διαφορετικα δεξια αριστερα του κεντρου

----------

Costis Ni (02-06-11)

----------


## Costis Ni

Παναγιώτη δεν παίζεσαι! 
Το φοβερό πάντως ειναι οτι σε ατό το συγκεκριμένο, είνα μάλλον το μόνο που δεν εχω παρατηρήσει αυτό το θέμα!
Μέτρησα το ιπλό ηλεκτρολυτικό στην εξομάλυνση και τον βρήκα "χαμηλό", τον έβγαλα τελείως γιατί φοβήθηκα μην ξεράσει, κι έβαλα 2 καινούργιους κάτω απ το σασσί.
Σήμερα ήρθε κι η ΕΖ12 απο Γερμανία, φωτό και μετρήσεις έπονται!

----------


## Costis Ni

Eφυγαν οι χαρτινοι πυκνωτές, βλέπετε και τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς που έβαλα για εξομάλυνση. Πάμε για μετρήσεις!

http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u...t=P1010986.jpg

----------


## Thanos10

Τους πυκνωτες τους ηλεκτρολυτικους τους μπλε εννοω να τους αλλαξεις και να βαλεις 105βαθμους κελσιου κατω απο την λυχνια αναπτυσεται  μεγαλη θερμοκρασια.

----------


## Costis Ni

Χμμμ, φάινεται οιτι οι "χάρτινοι" που αντικατέστησα ήταν χαρτι σε λάδι, σε ΓΥΑΛΙΝΟ σωληνακι... Φτου! Που να το φανταστώ, αφού είχαν χαρτί απ έξω ! (οι κίτρινοι) Τεσπα, οι πλαστικοί που έβαλα καλύτεροι είναι και πάλι....

----------


## SV1ANW

Πολύ ωραίο "post" μας γυρίζεις πίσω στο χρόνο στις όμορφες εποχές, που καναμε ευθυγράμηση με την γεννήτρια σήματος και το ηλεκτρονικό βολτόμετρο.....

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Τη ρύθμιση (ευθυγράμμιση) των μετασχηματιστών ενδιάνεσης συχνότητας πρέπει να την κάνεις με γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων (ή αν δεν έχεις, με ένα ταλαντωτή ρυθμισμένο στη σωστή μέση συχνότητα του δέκτη). Αν πειράξεις τα ρυθμιστικά χωρίς να τα ρυθμίσεις ακριβώς, είναι πολύ πιθανό να αποσυντονιστέι ο δέκτης και να χάσει την ακρίβεια η ένδειξη συχνοτήτων.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η γνώμη μου είναι να μήν ρυθμίσει Μ,Σ. εκτός αν κάποιος είναι φευγάτος.
.
Από μορφή Π θα τους κάνει Λ.

----------

